# BODYBAGGING.com Tees coming soon



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

But of course we want one--

NEED to Support our favorite *DEAD* guy 

cool


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The new tees are Sweet!!! Moon you guys have always beeen my biggest fans!


----------



## palerider44magg (Sep 9, 2006)

iv got my tee in fact my kids have bodybagging tees they wear them all the time even to school..........


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Palerider, Its GREAT driving down the street on the way home from work and seeing in the distance, a bright neon glow coming from the back of one of my shirts, it seems as thugh I see one of your kids wearing one of my shirts every single day somewhere!!!!!!


----------



## palerider44magg (Sep 9, 2006)

well they really like your Tee's and with as manys kids i have we can wear one every day of the week .......


----------

